# Ford 770 Loader problems.



## Donald A. (Feb 24, 2018)

Hello everyone. 

I have an older used Ford 420, 3 cyl diesel tractor with a 770 FEL. The hydraulics on the FEL need to be repaired and replaced. I have 3 rams on it, 2 for the lift and 1 for the bucket. All 3 have leakage. All flexible hoses will need to be replaced with new ones as they have very bad leaks. So far I have bought 5 gallons of 303. Will buy the hoses soon.

What is the proper procedure and sequence do I need to do this so that I will not throw debris into my pump and destroy it. I am very good with my hands, fast learner. Just need the procedure and sequence.

Thank you and God bless


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If you have the typical 440 industrial hydraulic system with the pump driven off the front of the engine, the only issue have is making sure everything is clean before opening any of the hydraulic fittings and replacing hoses, or rebuilding the cylinders.

The Ford 770 loader is a bit lightweight for the Ford 420, and is normally found on the Ford 1910 and smaller tractors (32 engine horse and below). So be easy on working that unit on a 50 horse class tractor or it will soon expire from blown cylinders. The push weight of the tractor alone exceeds the loader rating.


----------

